# 726 (37771) Auger Bearing Replacement



## mccarma (Nov 15, 2013)

Hello,

Took on a big project for myself, replacing the auger bearing in my Toro 726OE, model 37771. I'm to the point now where I have the auger disc off and I need to get the impeller hub off. Just wondering if anyone has any experience with this? From what I can tell, it must just be brute force to get it off? There is no set screw that I can see. 

Here is the diagram --> https://lookup3.toro.com/Ill/2X/420/420854.gif?1577479758216

I'm trying to get part 4 off, to change part 5. 

Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## mccarma (Nov 15, 2013)

Got it off with a ball joint separator after. Fun stuff.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It looks like the bolt retains it and it's supposed to be a slip fit onto the shaft as there is a flat on the shaft and the inside of the hub. Add rust and you're looking at using a little persuasion (hammer, gear puller, ...) , penetrating oil and maybe heat.
Have you tried something like a steering wheel puller ?? You can usually get one on loan from an auto parts store if you don't have one or want to buy one.

.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> It looks like the bolt retains it and it's supposed to be a slip fit onto the shaft as there is a flat on the shaft and the inside of the hub. Add rust and you're looking at using a little persuasion (hammer, gear puller, ...) , penetrating oil and maybe heat.
> Have you tried something like a steering wheel puller ?? You can usually get one on loan from an auto parts store if you don't have one or want to buy one.
> 
> .


*I Just Bought This 1 from MAC TOOLS The other day. https://www.mactools.com/en-us/Spec...ers/STP600B/43-PC-Deluxe-Master-Bolt-Grip-Set *


----------

